# CaptDoug's ceviche



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Ya'll asked for it, so here it is! LoL!!


1 Fresh Redfish or Snapper fillet (also great with Tuna)
10 Limes
2-3 Tomatoes
1 Onion
A couple of Serrano peppers (as desired)
Cilantro (as desired)
Worcestershire Sauce (as desired)

Take one Redfish or Snapper fillet and cut into small cubes.
put them in a dish so that they are not stacked to thick.
Squeeze lime juice of about 10 limes on the meat. 
It should not cover all the fish but will need to be touching all the fish.
Let set for a few hours in the Frig or cooler. If at home I do it overnight.
After it has cured add Worcestershire Sauce as desired
Cut Tomatoes in small cubes and Onions thin as possible and in small cubes and add both to the fish.
Add Serranos and Cilantro to your liking, mix and serve. 
Keep cool and serve with Tostitos chips.

There you go, pretty easy and can be made with the first catch of the day and be ready for lunch!  Enjoy!!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

CaptDoug said:


> Ya'll asked for it, so here it is! LoL!!
> ...
> There you go, pretty easy and can be made with the first catch of the day and be ready for lunch!  Enjoy!!


I like doing that with the first catch of the day. Sometimes I'll throw in some avocado too...

Actually, sometimes we end up eating sandwiches (with pico de gallo) LOL.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

yep, second the avocado

we also add some fresh crushed garlic and dash of coarse black pepper.

pre-chop all and squeeze in lime and put all in freezer gallon bag in cooler.

just add fish during the day and ready to eat before the trip is over....

eat on saltines or tort. chips


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Excellent recipe Captain. At Mambo's they also throw in a few pearl onions and a few olives. Then they top it with some avaocado and a squirt of Valintino hot sauce. 


OHHHHH SOOOOOOOONNNNNNNN

2 year old post BUT, What a post it is!!!! Just had to bring this back to the top.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

*I used this recipe this weekend!*

Thread revival.....Man, I did this exact recipe this weekend and it was off the hook!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Going to catch me a red and make this...sounds mmm mmm good. Thanks


----------

